# Video Projection Effects by Spectral Illusions



## Spectral Illusions (Jul 18, 2012)

Greetings, Ghost Fans!
www.spectralillusions.com is pleased to announce our inaugural collection of Halloween Video Effects for 2012.
Surely, you've always wanted a haunted painting in your library! 
"Lost at Sea" is an antique painting of a proud sailing ship which startlingly reveals its deadly fate. This effect is designed for use with a TV or monitor in normal landscape mode.




"The Runny Man" is a portrait of a gentleman. The paint runs and drips to expose his skeletal remains. This effect is designed for use with a TV or monitor, rotated clockwise to portrait mode.




No haunt is complete without ghostly inhabitants. 
"Daisy, the Ghost Bride" is forever trapped in limbo. The beautiful young bride recites her wedding vows, unveiling her darker side. This effect is designed for use with a projector and is great for projecting on a static figure, front or rear projected on a scrim or screen, or for use in a Pepper's Ghost Setup.




"Restless Spirit" is a skeletal apparition who materializes from beyond and attempts to scare you before disappearing. This effect is designed for front or rear projection onto a scrim or screen, or for use in a Pepper's Ghost setup.
Perhaps you need a little more life in your graveyard.




"Ghostly Hearse" A horse drawn hearse emerges from a spooky mist and drives by before dematerializing. This effect is designed for front or rear projection onto a scrim or screen, or for use in a Pepper's Ghost setup.




"The Haunted Tombstone" ages and cracks, roses wither and wilt and, from the beyond, skeletal hands emerge. This effect is designed for projecting onto a Styrofoam or other board, cut to fit the shape.




All of our effects are seamless looping Quicktime movies with sound, designed for use with projectors, monitors and TVs to create a variety of ghostly effects.
Effects are available in XGA (1024x768, 4:3 aspect ratio), WXGA (1280x800, 8:5 aspect ratio), and Full HD (1920x1080, 16:9 aspect ratio)
We invite you to visit our website, www.spectralillusions.com !

Happy Haunting!


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

These are fantastic. I love the flower in front of the stone. I'll have to wait for a few paydays to get some. Do these have stereo sound? I need to play them on a regular dvd player.


----------



## dead hawk (Jun 5, 2012)

I found a great site that has a really nice ghost that can be used with a projector to make a peppers ghost they call it the restless spirit http://www.spectralillusions.com/ but the example that i like is here


----------



## Spectral Illusions (Jul 18, 2012)

Aquayne, yes, all of our effects are in stereo sound and we have DVD resolution available. Check out our Suggested Uses http://spectralillusions.com/Suggested-Uses.html page and our Blog http://spectralillusions.blogspot.com/ for more how-to's and tips.

Thanks for the shout-out, deadhawk.


----------



## LittleBlueBMW (Nov 4, 2010)

Wow, these are my favorites of projections I have found and I have looked around. I am buying the hearse and the restless spirit. Very excited!


----------



## Giovanni LiCalsi (Nov 6, 2013)

Great projections!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

The Ghostly Hearse was a killer effect Halloween night! We got many compliments on it, and it caused many a "look of wonder"!


----------

